# Space Wolf Silliness



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

So there I was looking through my codexs with mischief in my eye as I am wont to do from time to time when I came upon an idea and what follows is the ridiculousness I came up with.

First we start with a Full pack of Bloodclaws

15 Bloodclaws - 270
2 Meltaguns
1 Powerfist
1 Plasma Pistol

Then we add a Wolfguard named Arjac

1 Wolfguard - 188
Arjac Upgrade

Then we add the High King himself, Logan Grimnar - 275

Now Logan has been kicking it with his little buddy Ragnar for sometime and decides to invite him along for the ride. Ragnar being the wild pup he is, just has to bring those darn dogs of his Svangir and Ulfgir - 260

Seeing as how the old man Logan himself is going out, Ulrik couldn't stay at home and let that youngster upstage him. - 180

Finally, Njal being the whiny little girl everyone knows he is, kept crying and crying to let him come until Logan put him in the back and told him to shut up. Of course, Njal took his terminator armor, he was afraid of the weather. - 270

Now, if I have done my math correctly this is a whopping 1443 points and puts out on the special charge at max luck about 94 regular attacks at STR 5, 8 power weapon attacks at str 5, 8 power weapon attacks at str 6, 8 force weapon attacks at str 5, 5 power fist attacks at str 9, 9 attacks that can be regular power weapons or power fist attacks at str 5 or 9, and 8 thunder hammer attacks at str 10, all of which can be re-rolled to hit, wounds can be re-rolled to hit against toughness 5 or higher, the entire unit is fearless and can re-roll morale checks, gets a 3+ chance to stop psychic powers, a 5+ cover save and just for kicks that one bloodclaw with the powerfist, yeah let's make him WS 4.

To finish off the army let's fill in that Wolfguard pack with 9 more models all with storm shields, one in terminator armor with power fist and cyclone launcher - 442 We will use this unit to walk in front of the other unit and give them cover. (Logan makes them troops, oh no!)

Finally, let's do something cheap

Let's fill in some elite slows with two Lone Wolves each with Mark of the Wolfen and two wolves. 55pts each for a total of 110 pts. 110pts for 2 d6 +2 rending attacks plus 6 regular attacks on the charge on a model with eternal warrior, feel no pain, and four effective wounds? Sure!

Total army cost - 1995.

Let the Silliness abound. (and the scrutinization of my math) 

Edit: silly me, could have done this with a full squad of Wolf Guard Terms. Can we say another 200 or more points on the main unit?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

One word.
Ouch.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

One word...Vindicators


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

YEs it's ouch but only in Apoc style games would you see something like that in which case you would see an equal or greater ouch unit. But nonetheless It looks rather nasty I'd allow it to be played against me in 2000pts I'd try and beat it with a regular force though, would be fun.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Does Ragnar with his wolves make a unit? If so, he can't join.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Creon said:


> Does Ragnar with his wolves make a unit? If so, he can't join.


RAW no, but it doesn't matter, it's the sentiment that counts.
Mega-black-hole unit.


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> YEs it's ouch but only in Apoc style games would you see something like that in which case you would see an equal or greater ouch unit. But nonetheless It looks rather nasty I'd allow it to be played against me in 2000pts I'd try and beat it with a regular force though, would be fun.


the list is quite legal for normal play as SW can take 4x HQ's and he has his 2x troops, using the bloodclaws and the wolf guard (as troops)....


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Winterous said:


> RAW no, but it doesn't matter, it's the sentiment that counts.
> Mega-black-hole unit.


sorry for double posting but i'm pretty sure his wolves count as wargear...


----------



## AnarchX (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome list. I may have to play it against my son and see if he can handle it.



Gunstar said:


> sorry for double posting but i'm pretty sure his wolves count as wargear...


This is debatable. They are purchased as wargear, but there is no rule that states that models purchased as wargear and added to an IC don't create a unit. There is some Tau example, but it specifically states that they can join another unit whereas there is no such rule in C:SW. 

Anyway, if you do it, discuss it with your opponent first. 

Thanks,

AnarchX


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok it is tough in close combat, but against any of my standard IG, or Ork armies, its never going to get there. 

End of turn 2 the front unit is dead. Who cares about storm shields when I am not planning on beating the power armour +3 save anyway. Turn 3 you finally kill the one unit you been chasing. ohh dear I just lost less than 200 points of infantry. Turn 4 my closest units stop retreating away from your men and everything closes in to shoot whats left away. Game over. As you said its a ridiculous 2000 point force


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Uber SW unit, meet my Executioner squadron................. 15 Plasma Cannon shots a turn. And only 690 points.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I would think it might do better than you think. Last week I destroyed 80% of a shooty guard army with 1 normal Wolf Terminator squad, 8 scouts and a Battle leader. The rest of my army pretty much stood in the backfield stunning Tanks


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This is about the worst space wolf army you could possibly create. Just to be clear you have:

- No guns at all
- 2 units
- No mobility
- ~33 models at 2000 points, mostly with 3+ saves.
- No chance whatsoever.

It's pointless even listing the ways you would lose with this army. Essentially, if the other guy shows up to the game and brings an army then your total inability to engage him in any way will start to show. 

People have mentioned various ways in which they could wipe you out in 2 turns already, and that's what would happen if you met someone with an army that was tailored to beat yours (or maybe about 345 points of vindicators and 1655 points of tourists). More often you will meet a normal army with a half-competent player conntrolling it and you will spend the game chasing it around and getting shot to bits. It would just be sad watching this army try to take on Tau.

Also, I can't see why you would want to play the game like this. It really just has nothing to do with tactics at all. If you want to build an army with just one unit packed full of characters then I direct you to the warhammer forum. Warhammer is just about messed up enough that a death star unit can win games by itself, without requiring any skill from the player.

Or you could try Lotr.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

don_mondo said:


> Uber SW unit, meet my Executioner squadron................. 15 Plasma Cannon shots a turn. And only 690 points.


executioner squadron, meet 6 wolf scouts with 2 plasma pistols a meltagun and melta bombs, 160pts and can kill all 3 in 1 go


----------



## AnarchX (Apr 11, 2008)

It might be fun in Planetstrike where you could Deepstrike the whole mess...

I don't see this as a competitive army but more as something fun to try. Kind of like when my son and his friend see how many gaunts Abaddon can kill before they overwhelm him.

Thanks,

AnarchX


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

AnarchX said:


> It might be fun in Planetstrike where you could Deepstrike the whole mess...
> 
> I don't see this as a competitive army but more as something fun to try. Kind of like when my son and his friend see how many gaunts Abaddon can kill before they overwhelm him.
> 
> ...


Yeah look o0n the bright side guys, it'd be one of the cheapest armies ever made!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Gunstar I never said it was illegeal in normal 40k just that who'd want to actually play it as it has soo many weak points.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Blue Liger said:


> Gunstar I never said it was illegeal in normal 40k just that who'd want to actually play it as it has soo many weak points.


ever heard of playing the game for laughs, shits and giggles, fun.


although I know todays generation of 40k players hate fun.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I do play for fun I just don't see the "fun" side in it as it's to easy to beat down. And today's generation I'm the same gen gamer as you


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think people find different things fun. Personally I quite like playing 40k, which is intended to be a strategic wargame rather than amash up dice rolling game whose outcome can be seen before you start.

You could teach a very elementary lesson with this unit, about how you should sometimes just walk away from a fight - and call in the heavy artillery.


----------

